# Forum > Gaming > Gaming (Other) > Multiplatform random: tell me a videogame you're enjoying right now

## Myth27

I fell that I would like to game these days but I'm very unispired and can't get myself to start playing something. So in search of some insipiration tell me a game you're a playing right now that you're having fun with (it can be an old game). I have a fairly good PC, ps4 and an iphone, but i'll check out any game you write. Any genre goes but I think right now I'm more in the mood for something "simple" meaning quick to play not too long to learn, more arcade like.

----------


## Morgaln

After a longer break, I've been getting back into Logistical again. It's a strategy/puzzle game where you buy trucks and industries to transport goods to fulfill the needs of towns on a real-world map. It's easy to pick up and, to me at least, quite addictive. It's pretty simple and more or less any PC should be able to handle it easily  However, the interface does take a bit to get used to and it starts of slow. There are modules of varying complexity, ranging from about 25 hours to several thousand hours (I'm not exaggerating here) in length. A free beginners module (Logistical: ABC Islands) exists if you want to try out the basic principle of the games. The games are only available on Steam, as far as I know.

----------


## Artanis

I picked up Across the Obelisk a few days ago, and I'm really enjoying it. I'd have to look up exactly what platforms it's on - definitely on Steam (where I got it), and probably on mobile judging by the UI.

I've heard it compared to Slay the Spire (I really need to play that game - I keep picking up things that are allegedly like it but have never actually played it myself).

Here's a link to a YouTuber I follow playing it, if you want more info: https://youtu.be/qDzCft8keWU

----------


## Radar

Well... if I have time, nowadays I go for Galactic Civilization 3 and I am trying out a freeware game heavily inspired by the UFO series (UFO: Alien Invasion), but those are very much not quick game, although the first one does not need much to get into it if you have some experience with 4X games.

For quick fun, I have Into the Breach, which is an amazing tactical puzzle game that you can pickup whenever for a quick round. That, and Infinitode 2, which is really good tower defense game.

----------


## Alcore

Harvest Moon a Wonderful Life (PS2) is one I've been playing recently. Sadly I have the special edition which, in almost every way, is a downgrade from the original. Still quite enjoyable (takes about 30-45 minutes to complete a day).


My cows gained their 6th heart, my roster _finally_ helped produce a fertilized egg, built that pond, and recently viewed Nami's third heart event. I am only half way through summer. I think I can finally start relaxing. Despite being a 'farmer' I do not grow for sale and most of my money comes from ranching and fishing.

Yep... sitting on the bridge with my line is where it is at.

It is truly a relaxing game to me.

----------


## warty goblin

> my roster _finally_ helped produce a fertilized egg


Having raised chickens back in the day, I can say that this is not a task roosters generally struggle with.

----------


## PallElendro

I got back into Homeworld after not having played it for about a decade or so, because Mandalore posted a review on it.

----------


## Alcore

> Having raised chickens back in the day, I can say that this is not a task roosters generally struggle with.


As someone who has bother to play to chapter two twice I can say; you're right.

Mine did. Scratch that; getting _any_ eggs is a problem this round. Got them mid spring and the fertilized egg is my third egg. I would think the hen is sick if everything else wasn't telling me that they were healthy.

----------


## Peelee

Kerbal Space Program.

----------


## Fyraltari

Been playing some _Stellaris_ and _Mass Effect_ these days.

----------


## Alcore

So...


Instead of doing what my original post did (seriously, try fishing) I will offer a few mobile games that I occasionally play. I don't do arcade style though. 

*Townsmen*. It is simple to learn, or at least intuitive, where you build a small town. Once you get food sorted all you really need to worry about is events, bandits (when you have them) and selling enough stuff to hold more stuff. 

*Seedship*. It's an... RPG? Where you are an AI in charge of a seedship and your main job is getting as many of the victims, I mean colonists, alive to a new home. Sounds simple but you appear to have been built by the lowest bidder and that is before space takes a crack at killing you. It is text based but is sure to keep you entertained for awhile.

----------


## Psyren

I got back into Overwatch and I'm enjoying some of the hero changes with the "sequel." However I literally only play the vs. AI mode, because I'm awaiting the PvE mode they promised to really get into it, and I won't be spending a dime until it's finally released. This has allowed me to regain my muscle memory with my favorite heroes while avoiding any and all toxicity.

----------


## Glimbur

Dominions 5. The game is great for busy schedules due to the asynchronous turns, and it has a lot of depth. Also you can have Vishnu fist fight Odin. If you like turn based strategy give it a look.

----------


## Nepenthe

Marvel Snap is pretty dope. I don't read the comics, so I have no idea who half of my deck are... But it hits a great sweet spot with a simple core loop and complex synergies. I've never felt like I've lost just because my opponent had "better" cards.

----------


## Spore

> I've never felt like I've lost just because my opponent had "better" cards.


I am instead annoyed that you can flee between Turn 5 and 6 after major stupid decisions. A winning player gets shafted for the winning cubes I feel like.

----------


## Ionathus

Weirdly, _Old School RuneScape_. I'm in a very chaotic and stressful moment in my life and traditional console games started hurting my thumbs & wrists out of nowhere, so the ability to just tap a monster/tree/rock and watch my little dude accumulate resources and skills is more gratifying than I would've expected. 

Plus a lot of the dialogue is genuinely fun.

----------


## Sayeth

I've started playing FTL again after a hiatus. I love turn-based games, because I am inevitably being interrupted by my kids, dog, and other responsibilities.

----------


## Wookieetank

*Banished* is a chill game to kill countless villagers through negligence/poor decisions build settlements in.  Harder than it looks, but between the music and visual style, very relaxing even when your town is burning down and your citizens are starving to death.

*Dyson Sphere Program* is really neat if you're into sci-fi and/or Factorio style games.  Setup automated factories to build components of your Dyson Sphere before hurling them into orbit around the sun.  You even get to design your sphere layout/appearance however you want.  Current vanity project is a multi-layered set of spiraling structures around a black hole.

----------


## FireJustice

> I've started playing FTL again after a hiatus. I love turn-based games, because I am inevitably being interrupted by my kids, dog, and other responsibilities.


hear hear

Stated too
instaled Multiverse mod (after all, i was burned out of FTL after so much playing... without pause as a challenge too)

many new ships, manuy new crew and nodes.

a bit too easy (but thats why those options for custom challenge are good)

----------


## Mark Hall

Minecraft. I've decided to embrace what I like about it, (exploration and building, with limited resources) and play on Peaceful mode, though I wish I could make Peaceful a TRIFLE more dangerous. My ideal would be what I call "Exploration Mode".

*All normally hostile mobs are neutral.
*Hunger and damage function normally.

So, if I'm jumping off cliffs, I might die, and I'm going to have to keep my hunger bar full. I can't breathe underwater without help. But if I'm excavating iron, I don't randomly have a creeper explode up my butt. On the other hand, if I want a bone with which to train a dog? I can go fight a skeleton, but it's not going to shoot me for walking through a cave.

----------


## Giggling Ghast

Playing Dead by Daylight. Haven't gotten too infuriated yet. Expect to happen soon.

Reading some of the lore. Flavourful. A lot of choppy sentences. Not many conjunctions.

Oh no. Seeped into my writing. Can't stop. Send help.

----------


## Lord Raziere

playing modded Mass Effect Legendary edition. recruited Jack, Grunt and did Kasumi's loyalty mission as well got a lot of resources and upgrades today. playing Infiltrator, always love that one shot, one kill playstyle.

----------


## Sigako

Persona 5 on Steam. Costly as Baator and Abyss together, but worth it.

----------


## animorte

> This has allowed me to regain my muscle memory with my favorite heroes while avoiding any and all toxicity.


This is exactly why I love AI and PvE. I dont mind competitive games as long as I have friends to enjoy it with though.

----------


## noob

> Minecraft. I've decided to embrace what I like about it, (exploration and building, with limited resources) and play on Peaceful mode, though I wish I could make Peaceful a TRIFLE more dangerous. My ideal would be what I call "Exploration Mode".
> 
> *All normally hostile mobs are neutral.
> *Hunger and damage function normally.
> 
> So, if I'm jumping off cliffs, I might die, and I'm going to have to keep my hunger bar full. I can't breathe underwater without help. But if I'm excavating iron, I don't randomly have a creeper explode up my butt. On the other hand, if I want a bone with which to train a dog? I can go fight a skeleton, but it's not going to shoot me for walking through a cave.


It could be possible to make a mod that replace mob ais by neutral ais at which point you would just need to set difficulty to easy.

----------


## ZhonLord

I just finished playing Sonic Frontiers, the new open-world game in the franchise.  And guys, if you're even remotely sonic fans, I strongly recommend you get Frontiers.  It's got some warts and issues, particularly in the 2D gameplay segments, but the overall result is one of the best sonic games in years - and one of my all-time favorites. phenomenal writing, great characters, fun gameplay that actually remembers Sonic's identity is about his speed and usage thereof, and no silly gimmicks like werewolf transformations or sword wielding to hold it back.

The RPG mechanics are a bit chunky in places but work smoothly when applied in combat, and the open world exploration really lets you capture that feeling of tearing across the world at breakneck speeds just because you can.  You actually feel what it's like to be Sonic, both normal and Super, just like the best spiderman games truly capture the feel of webslinging across New York.

The blemishes and issues don't hold back the parts that make the game worth getting.  It's phenomenal.  Get it.  Get it now!

----------


## Ionathus

> Minecraft. I've decided to embrace what I like about it, (exploration and building, with limited resources) and play on Peaceful mode, though I wish I could make Peaceful a TRIFLE more dangerous. My ideal would be what I call "Exploration Mode".
> 
> *All normally hostile mobs are neutral.
> *Hunger and damage function normally.
> 
> So, if I'm jumping off cliffs, I might die, and I'm going to have to keep my hunger bar full. I can't breathe underwater without help. But if I'm excavating iron, I don't randomly have a creeper explode up my butt. On the other hand, if I want a bone with which to train a dog? I can go fight a skeleton, but it's not going to shoot me for walking through a cave.


This would be great. I would probably die of fright if I turned around and saw a creeper idling nearby, though -- years of conditioning and all that.

----------


## Psyren

I'm doing another MELE trilogy playthrough, Ultimate Paragon FemShep Engineer this time. And to spice things up I've added in a bunch of quality of life mods, like infinite sprint, charted worlds, one-probe-all-resources etc, as well as mods that restore cut content/romances.

My headcanon is that she repelled the Skyllian Blitz by using her technical genius to overclock the colony's static defenses, thus making it easy for the barely-trained civilians to hold the line until Alliance reinforcements arrived.

----------


## AlanBruce

> Playing Dead by Daylight. Haven't gotten too infuriated yet. Expect to happen soon.
> 
> Reading some of the lore. Flavourful. A lot of choppy sentences. Not many conjunctions.
> 
> Oh no. Seeped into my writing. Can't stop. Send help.


As someone who has spent an absurd amount of time playing that game on both sides of the hook, allow me to say:

I am very sorry you picked it up. And if you can, leave it now, before its too late.

----------


## Giggling Ghast

> I am very sorry you picked it up. And if you can, leave it now, before its too late.


I will leave, but in a bit. Right now its good for farming cheevos.

----------


## Artanis

> I will leave, but in a bit. Right now its good for farming cheevos.


Man, I just got a mental image of a big midwestern wheat field, but where the tops of the wheat stalks are replaced by Cheetos.

----------


## NeoVid

I'm currently over halfway through Fuga: Melodies of Steel, have managed to avoid any traumatic losses yet, and I'm hooked enough that I'm almost certainly going to play the rest of the trilogy as they release.  I also happened to find out that there have been several other games in this setting over the years, went looking into it so I could find out more about the world without spoiling Fuga for myself... and wait, this setting started with freaking Tail Concerto!?   That game led to the heart-wrenching war story, Fuga?  My brain hasn't been thrown off track this hard for a while.




> Playing Dead by Daylight. Haven't gotten too infuriated yet. Expect to happen soon.


Now that the DBD devs have mostly killed my interest in their game after the years I put in, I'm very glad the new Evil Dead game is free this week, and have picked that up.  Fun as heck so far, but also tough... way more technique to it than DBD, but that's a low enough bar that it's kind of a decorative inlay in the floor.  Also caved to a friend's pestering and tried out Video Horror Society during the Halloween event, and found it much more fun than I expected.  Neither of them is grabbing me the way Last Year: Afterdark did, but since we can't play that one any longer, I'll take what I can get.

----------


## Triaxx

Battletech by HBS with the BTA modpack installed. There's about to be a big pack update but it's already a lot of fun.

Oddly enough I've reached the point where I'm enjoying Fallout 4 for the game if not the story. 

And of course building and exploding stuff in Space Engineers is still fun. Sometimes there are even enemies involved in the explosions.

----------


## Giggling Ghast

> Now that the DBD devs have mostly killed my interest in their game after the years I put in, I'm very glad the new Evil Dead game is free this week, and have picked that up.  Fun as heck so far, but also tough... way more technique to it than DBD, but that's a low enough bar that it's kind of a decorative inlay in the floor.


I actually played Evil Dead first, then tried DBD at Halloween. Evil Dead puts a lot more emphasis on teamwork, as a strong group of players that sticks together is basically impossible for the Demon to beat.

----------


## AlanBruce

> I actually played Evil Dead first, then tried DBD at Halloween. Evil Dead puts a lot more emphasis on teamwork, as a strong group of players that sticks together is basically impossible for the Demon to beat.


I have seen Evil Dead gameplay and it looks infinitely more fin than Dead by Daylight. They just released a new DLC today featuring The Knight, a clunky mess of a killer that, nobodys surprise, has disappointed the community even more.

If I had to give the game one redeeming quality is the cosmetics. The art department really goes all out for the survivor & killer looks.

----------


## Velaryon

I've really been enjoying Eiyuden Chronicle: Rising this week. For those not familiar, it's a 2D Metroidvania-esque tie-in game for Eiyuden Chronicle: Hundred Heroes, which is coming out next year and being billed as a spiritual successor to the Suikoden JRPG series.

The gameplay isn't particularly deep, but there are a few neat things about it. You have three characters and you can switch seamlessly back and forth between them as you fight. I like the way you build up your hub town as you progress through story and side quests; it's not only reminiscent of Suikoden in that respect but it does a great job of making me feel invested in the town itself and the story. The story isn't Shakespeare by any means, but it's decent enough and even had a couple of twists and red herrings that fooled me. For a $15 game it's been well worth the price of admission for me, and it's definitely got me more excited for Hundred Heroes when that drops next year.

----------


## Rakaydos

Pacifist run of Factorio.

----------


## animorte

Warning: Its not me, but my 4-year-old has just recently gotten into games.

Shes abysmal at Rocket League but is in love with the car she made (with some navigational assistance). She has figured out how to run Overcooked, but consistently catches the place on fire and will ask me or my wife to put the fire out because shes not yet proficient with the fire extinguisher. One could argue, by the name of the game, that she plays it the most accurate. Her favorite game though, is Sonic Mania. Shes quite good, just very slow, and her favorite is Tails. Shes played through the first level about 894,000 times, doesnt like the second level because theres water. Every once in a while shell get stuck briefly and request my 2 seconds of help, then proceed to talk me through how to do various other parts.

Its adorable and Im so proud!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bohandas

_Heat Signature_, it's about space pirates and heisting

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

Actually lately my jam has been Mega Man fan games, following my girlfriend sharing a video of a game which is not yet out but does look like _precisely_ my thing. One thing led to another and now I've got a whole little mine of good fangames to dive into. The down side is that most of them are a bit too enamored of the 8-bit Classic aesthetic; the up side is that most of them are using that as an aesthetic decision instead of mucking up series designs like Mega Man 9 and 10.

----------


## Mark Hall

> Warning: Its not me, but my 4-year-old has just recently gotten into games.


My 7 year old has gotten into Roblox. Gotta fight him for my computer, these days.

----------


## Wookieetank

> My 7 year old has gotten into Roblox. Gotta fight him for my computer, these days.


Pretty sure my 9y/o has put more time on my steam deck than me at this point XD.  Helps that she's hooked on narrative/puzzle games (Portal, Stanley Parable and the like).

----------


## Spore

> My 7 year old has gotten into Roblox. Gotta fight him for my computer, these days.


I was a gamer from as early as 5. It was a Game Boy with Duck Tales were I repeatedly died to the first spike pit since my mom didn't read the instruction manual to me, so I did not know the Pogo jump was a thing. That being said, I hope you limit his screen time somewhat. I have developed some nasty habits from being able to game all day everyday.




> Pretty sure my 9y/o has put more time on my steam deck than me at this point XD.  Helps that she's hooked on narrative/puzzle games (Portal, Stanley Parable and the like).


Is the thing still chugging away battery life like its nothing? I was absolutely thinking about getting one (mainly to play Baldurs Gate at work) but the battery life is a bit dissuading me. Yes I know there is BG on the switch, but with my gaming habits it might be cheaper to access my Steam library than buy every game for Switch again.

----------


## Wookieetank

> Is the thing still chugging away battery life like its nothing? I was absolutely thinking about getting one (mainly to play Baldurs Gate at work) but the battery life is a bit dissuading me. Yes I know there is BG on the switch, but with my gaming habits it might be cheaper to access my Steam library than buy every game for Switch again.


Mine seems to last 4-6 hours before needing charging (depending on games being played), and that's without messing with any of the settings.  I've seen some threads where people have gotten it up towards 8+ hours, but it seems to require a decent amount of mucking around in the settings.  Might eventually get around to optimizing things, but right now my trend of working through my backlog of Metroidvanians, Visual Novels, and 16bit RPGs doesn't really need it.

----------


## Gnoman

The commercial version of Dwarf Fortress released yesterday. It is everything we hoped it would be.

----------


## animorte

> My 7 year old has gotten into Roblox. Gotta fight him for my computer, these days.


Fortunately, shes on PS4 so I still have access to my PC during game-time. Been thinking about getting her used to the switch instead so shes not also occupying the tv.




> I've seen some threads where people have gotten it up towards 8+ hours, but it seems to require a decent amount of mucking around in the settings.


Every time I get any new device its a multi-hour ritual for me to go through all the settings and adjust everything to improve performance (or at least I like to think so). Thats oddly one of my favorite parts about getting a new toy.

----------


## Wookieetank

> The commercial version of Dwarf Fortress released yesterday. It is everything we hoped it would be.


If I wasn't already in the middle of a number of longwinded games I'd be hours deep into this (and sleep deprived).  Likely won't pick it up till early spring sadly.

My current go-to chill/mindless game is *Vampire Survivors*.  Its essentially a roguelike game of dodge ball, and stupidly fun.  If you've played Crimsonland, its sorta similar in the topdown view and loads of enemies, but you have no active control over your skills/abilities.  Despite the lack of control on when abilities trigger, choosing which abilities to go with is surprisingly complex.

----------


## Bohandas

> The commercial version of Dwarf Fortress released yesterday. It is everything we hoped it would be.


does it differ from the free version? and if so, how?

----------


## NeoVid

> does it differ from the free version? and if so, how?


The most fundamental difference is that it has graphics.

----------


## Bohandas

> The most fundamental difference is that it has graphics.


That UI looks good, but those main screen graphics arguably look worse than the old graphics; they're like something out of an RPG Maker game

----------


## Eldan

How's the interface? It seems to have one now, other than "semi-random keyboard layout". That one was my main problem with the game however many years ago I first looked at it: going online and finding out you need to press Shift+V to bring up the Nobility menu, or whatever.

----------


## Gnoman

There's a few rough patches and bugs, as you'd expect from such a major overhaul. For the most part it is pretty easy to use, unless you've been playing the original game for a long time and have to fight muscle memory.

----------


## Artanis

> How's the interface? It seems to have one now, other than "semi-random keyboard layout". That one was my main problem with the game however many years ago I first looked at it: going online and finding out you need to press Shift+V to bring up the Nobility menu, or whatever.


Two words: Mouse. Support.

----------


## NeoVid

I was a bit worried about how incomplete Darktide felt at release... but I've been totally addicted to it anyway.  If it's this much fun when it's clearly only partly ready, I can't even guess how amazing it'll be when it's had as much support as Vermintide.

----------


## Peelee

I've gotten back into Burnout Paradise. Forgot how much I loved this game. Sadly the Diamond P12 is on my 360, which is a shame - it was such a great flex car.

----------


## Bohandas

> The most fundamental difference is that it has graphics.


Can the graphics be toggled? One of the things I always liked about Dwarf Fortress was that it kind of looked like the Matrix.

----------


## Artanis

> Can the graphics be toggled? One of the things I always liked about Dwarf Fortress was that it kind of looked like the Matrix.


Not that I've found. But the original graphics-free version is still out there (and will continue to be developed, from what I've read).

----------


## Eldan

> Two words: Mouse. Support.


Also for building? 

If yes, I'm in. Dragging rooms and corridors with the mouse would be a huge improvement.

----------


## Gnoman

Yes. The entire interface is now mouse-driven, with WASD scrolling.

----------


## Bohandas

I've been playing _Orion Trail_, which is a Star Trek themed parody of _Oregon Trail_ and that general genre of games

----------


## Velaryon

I've been getting back into _Back 4 Blood_ and enjoying it. It really does feel like the Left 4 Dead 3 that we're never going to get from Valve... like a decade and a half later.

----------


## animorte

> I've been getting back into _Back 4 Blood_ and enjoying it. It really does feel like the Left 4 Dead 3 that we're never going to get from Valve... like a decade and a half later.


Ive been meaning to ask several sources about that. I really enjoyed Left 4 Dead (both) with a friend, but we hadnt tried that yet.

----------

